# my new R33



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

as previously owned by TonySmiff and Mark at Abbey.

She's a beautiful car, and I thank the previous owner (R34GTTBoy) for looking after her so well, before I bought it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:smokin: ,that is very nice


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! very nice!


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

that's a great looking car i see that the other week at a mini essex meet,the bonnet is fantastic never seen one fit so nice,and the front brakes a very nice to,hell the whole car is great,enjoy


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Wow Steve. I remember Mark getting the mods done to that some time ago. It certainly roars past on the motorway:smokin: 
A very cool car


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one ... I've always liked that car.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

R33's are good value for money at the moment, and I think you've got a real bargain!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This car has been a few times in the Netherlands, it has a very big road presence.

congratulations on the buy


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Does it have an R34 rear spoiler?


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice color!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice :smokin: 

wheels, body color and CF bonnet go well together.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

the color, the wheels, the hole thing looks the way it should look . . .now I have to get one too


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

:smokin: Whats been done to it mate?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Andy106 said:


> Does it have an R34 rear spoiler?



nope, standard R33 gtr, with a carbon blade. (cr4ppy pic, I know)


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> This car has been a few times in the Netherlands, it has a very big road presence.
> 
> congratulations on the buy



cheers, I'm hoping to make a journey to the Netherlands in it very soon


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Daniel-S said:


> :smokin: Whats been done to it mate?


here's a link to the sale advert: clicky here

all the mods are listed


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

and here's a shot of the be-hind


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

Man thats sick. I hope my first skyline looks like that.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice - how does it compare to your previous car?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

murano3 said:


> very nice - how does it compare to your previous car?



It's a case of 'the same - but different' It feels more solid, robust, etc. It doesn't feel heavier, but the ride is a lot smoother. TBH, the engine was a lot tighter in the R32, but that's not really a comparison of the two models, more how each individual car's been maintained. 

I'm very happy none the less.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Very, very nice looking car there buddy.

Nice buy & well done.


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Glad to see you liking her

I took a bit of a liking to carbon fibre does it show?

Top secret Carbon bonnet, Japsalon Carbon fibre rear wing, Carbon Fibre Nismo b post trims, Carbon fibre Nismo end caps, Nismo carbon fibre dials

Hope to see it at a show soon  we can have a chat

Take care of her I know Andy did

Tony


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Very sweet GTR33.... congratulation.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

tonysmiff said:


> Glad to see you liking her
> 
> I took a bit of a liking to carbon fibre does it show?
> 
> ...


That's good, cos I'm a bit of a carbonaholic, too next stop....carbon interior bits, I think!! 

I'll take you up on the offer of a chat


----------

